# Jesse Cook in Mississauga



## Rick Assenger (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey players,

I went to see Jesse Cook last night at the Living Arts Centre in Mississauga. Were any of you there, and what did you think?

Good players all around, but I was expecting the show to be a bit more dynamic. I wasn't feeling the passion. I guess when you go to see an instrumental band, you are really there for the music.

The last new flamenco guitarist I saw was Pavlo and he really gets the crowd going...maybe it was the 25 year old belly dancer twins that are part of the show None 

cheers, and have a great day


----------

